# 3-Style for Big Blind



## Nevan J (Aug 7, 2022)

Hey everyone, I plan on learning 4BLD, but my question is should I learn U2 or learn 3-style first? and I could only find a 10 year ago video from NoahCubes about big blind which might be outdated by now. aren't there any other recources for learning 3-style for wings, midges and centers?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 12, 2022)

watch jperms tutorial or 4bld's videos to get started.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> watch jperms tutorial or 4bld's videos to get started.


Yes, i learned U2, it was pretty simple


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 26, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Yes, i learned U2, it was pretty simple


Nice

U2 method works for + and x centers.

What intermediate methods are you using for other piece types in 4BLD/5BLD?


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> What intermediate methods are you using for other piece types in 4BLD/5BLD?


i haven't ever solved a 4x4 *blindfolded*, but I use m2 for wings and old pochmann for corners whenever I just solve it using the blindfolded method


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 26, 2022)

Try to do a sighted solve on a 4x4 using the intermediate BLD methods just to get a clear picture, before doing serious attempts.


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Try to do a sighted solve on a 4x4 using the intermediate BLD methods just to get a clear picture, before doing serious attempts.


are the methods I told intermediate?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 27, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> are the methods I told intermediate?


Yes they are "intermediate methods" M2/U2/r2.


----------

